# What is part of the userland?



## germanopratin (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I am pretty new at BSD. I wonder, how to find out, what exactly is part of the FreeBSD userland, i.e. what compiler or CLI command is part of BSD proper. 

eg: "lsof" is 3rd party (a port). "ls" is part of FreeBDS. 

So, how do I find out easily, what makes up the userland? Please give a newbie some hints 

Thanks!
gp


----------



## falkman (Aug 22, 2011)

If you're familiar with SVN, you can browse the repo at http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/ .

Read http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/README?revision=215293&view=markup for navigation help.

Essentially everything but sys/ is the userland. Check out the usr.* folders, they hold the majority of the programs available to the user.

Currently gcc is the main compiler, right now clang is starting to catch up.

If SVN is a bit confusing, just say so, and I'll try to summarize some things for you.

-Brandon Falk


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 22, 2011)

3rd party (ports and packages) are installed to /usr/local (except very few files like kernel modules, or very specific ports, that can replace userland (like postfix, however that is up to user to decide where to install postfix via configurable option))


----------



## fonz (Aug 22, 2011)

germanopratin said:
			
		

> eg: "lsof" is 3rd party (a port). "ls" is part of FreeBDS.
> 
> So, how do I find out easily, what makes up the userland?


Use the source, Luke 

If it's in the /usr/src/ tree it's part of FreeBSD proper or at least the base system (there is some contributed stuff in /usr/src/*contrib*/ that's part of the base system, but not FreeBSD proper) and if it's in /usr/ports/ it's a port.

Examples: 
ls(1) is in */usr/src*/bin/ls/, part of FreeBSD proper
sysutils/lsof is in */usr/ports*/sysutils/lsof, part of the ports tree
gcc(1) is in */usr/src/contrib*/gcc/, a contributed part of the FreeBSD base system

Hope this helps,

Fonz


----------



## germanopratin (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies! very helpful in deed 

gp


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 23, 2011)

See also hier(7).


----------



## Niatross (Oct 18, 2013)

Never heard of this term "FreeBSD proper". What is it?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2013)

It just means it's written specifically to be part of the FreeBSD OS. Unlike the stuff in /contrib which is basically third party software we're allowed to bundle.


----------

